

Ask HN: Do You Enjoy Programming or Do You Like What You Can Do With It? - GreekOphion

Do you enjoy programming or do you like what you can do with it?
======
MIT_Hacker
I love being able to program. I'm not limited by the fact that I can think of
an idea, but am unable to create. Being able to program allows me to create an
MVP(Minimum Viable Product) in hours, rather than weeks.

------
tnip
Definitely both.

As a college student, I rather enjoy programming to solve problem sets - and
at the same time, I like being able to play around and build whatever my heart
desires.

------
a_a_r_o_n
Yup.

It's nice to be able to make ideas, instead of just having them.

------
steventruong
Both =]

They are not mutually exclusive.

